# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  razlika izmedju beba rodjenih "njezno" i onih drug

## tridesetri

vidim da na forumu ima puno mama koje su prvi porod imale carski, inducirani i slicni nacini koji su "manje dobri" za bebe, a da su se za drugi porod izborile za "njezni" porod kao sto su potpuno prirodni porod, porod u vodi i sl. 

zanima me da li primjecujete razlike izmedju beba ovisno o tome na koji nacin su dolse na svijet?

moja m. se rodila iz polu-induciranog poroda i imala je gotovo sve komplikacije i negativne poslijedice koje se u literaturi navode kao moguce.

s druge strane gledala sam dosta fotografija tek rodjenih beba, imam dojam da doslovce prepoznajem razliku u ekspresiji lica beba rodjenih njezno. 

znam da ima i dosta znanstvenih studija koje potvrdjuju ova moja razmisljanja ali bas me zanimaju iskustva iz prve ruke, sto vi o tome mislite?

----------


## kli_kli

novi je rodjen uz pomoc petocasovne indukcije, i kad se rodio bio je super miran, faca mu je bila i vise nego blazena.
To jako dobro znam jer su ga ostavili sa nama u apartmanu za porodjaj nekih 40-ak minuta, i to vreme je proveo tati u krilu.
ovako smo "bogato" bili nagradjeni od babice, jer sam po njoj to zasluzila sto sam bila "dobra". malo se i salim, ali jako lepo smo saradjivale.   :Smile:  
On je kasnije mnogo plakao, mada mislim da je to vise zbog toga sto meni nije doslo mleko 5-6 dana po porodjaju, pa smo mu davali i adaptirano koje mu i nije bas prijalo. 
Nije imao motorickih poteskoca, cak naprotiv, izuzetno je napredan.
Plus, nije bio ni modar, imao je super boju koze...
Ne znam, po njemu se stvarno nije videlo nista posebno sto je rodjen uz drip.
Nije imao ni zuticu, milim jeste malo, ali ispod granije za terapiju.
Da, imao je mekonijumsku plodovu vodu (to mislim da je definitivno od indukcije), pa se nije pokakio prvi dan.

----------


## Ancica

Ja na mojima ne vidim u kojem smislu je bilo utjecaja, ako je bilo.

----------


## Eci

Ja vidim!
Erik je rođen na zadak, ostao bez kisika, bio u inkubatoru 5 dana. Uvijek je bio plačljiva beba ( i sada je plačljivi dečko), stalno je plakao "bez razloga" i sada je "teško odgojivo dijete". Srečom nema posljedica (fizičkih) , ali sigurna sam da je to zbog poroda.
Ali bio je prekrasna beba, po faci mu se ništa nije moglo primjetiti.
Ira je rođena iz divnog, ne induciranog poroda. Iako je bila sva smežurana i ne baš najljepša beba, sada je divno, mirno i uvijek veselo dijete.

Mislim da porod jako utječe na bebe.

----------


## sladjanaf

kd nas skroz obratno.
ali stvarno.

----------


## kli_kli

sladjanaf, ja ti verujem.
iako mislim da je ovo sto se desava na porodjajima u smislu siljenja i pozurivanja katastrofalno, ipak mislim da nema direktne veze sa daljim ponasanjam deteta. 
Mislim da je vrlo moguce da zbog dripa beba ostane bez kiseonika i ima poteskoce u neuromotornom razvoju, i da su ceste povrede bebe pri takvom porodjaju, ali ipak licnost i ponasanje deteta mi nisu za povezati sa nacinom porodjaja.
Jer pazite, mi smo sve razlicite, kao i nase bebe. Neki prirodni porodjaji su brzi, neki uzasno dugi, neki na zadak neki glavicom, i stvarno je moguce svasta da se desi u tom moru kombinacija.

----------


## Mamita

moji su jednaki.
rabadžije oboje.
za sad ne vidim razliku.

----------


## oka

I ja vidim. Moj porod je bio skroz umjetni! Od vodenjaka pa na dalje, doktoru se je žurilo izgleda, a ja needucirana. U trbbuhu je bila tako mirna curica, rijetko se je jako ritala, samo je štucala. Carskim rezom je porođena, krvarenje na mozgu I-II stupnja, izvija se u luk. Vježbamo mi, trudimo se, ali kad je na rukama i kad počne ići samo iza i iza tada je i jaako nemirna i plačljiva. A svi su rekli da ako je u trbuhu mirna da će i biti mirna bebica, na mamu   :Smile:  . Stoga ja mislim da način na koji dolaze bebice na svijet itekako utiječe na njih. Nažalost.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mirta30

kod mog poroda jedino je klistir bio prirodan  :Smile:  
(hitan carski, bez ijednog truda)
ali na svu sreću Vid je super!!!!

----------


## meda

ja mislim da je na moje dijete traumaticno djelovalo neuspjesno dojenje u bolnici i cijeli taj boravak tamo, vise nego sam porod, koji je bio dosta dug, ali ne bas tezak. 

makar mislim da kod drugog djeteta bez obzira na nacin poroda  si smireniji  i lakse se uspostavlja veza s bebom, dojenje, bolje i brze znas odgovoriti na djetetove potrebe, a to sve utjece na ponasanje bebe, bar mi se cini.

----------


## TinnaZ

moje prvo dijete rođeno pod dripom, plakalo je od prvog trenutka _non stop_, a danas slijedi isti obrazac ponašanja, teško je upravljiva, i dalje plače/vrišti u nedogled za sitnice, bori se za svaku stvar do koje joj je stalo svim sredstvima koje zna, ne obazirući se na okolinu. Bez obzira da li je to gledanje crtića, ili trčanje po cesti. Nije ju moguće skrenuti sa nedozvoljenih radnji obraćanjem pažnje na nešto drugo, nikada ne reagira na priču, objašnjavanje. Potrebno je jaaako odlučni i na granici hladonoće prekid zabranjenog, jer opet ne reagira ako je rečeno sa dozom mekoće. Poneka imamo osjećaj da nas ne "doživljava", ali ne u smislu da nas ne čuje ili da je zaigrana, nismo sigurni da li malo dijete od  godinu dana može svjesno ignorirati.

Drugo dijete rođeno je bez dripa, u dugom laganom porodu, na samom kraju  pristala sam na prokidanje vodenjaka. Mirno dijete je, veselo, prati signale, neverbalne i verbalne, prai upute, jakoo puno se smije, grli sve po kući, u vrtiću se svako malo pomazi sa sekom (i ona sa njim), druželjubiv; moguće ga je smiriti sisanjem, nošenjem, pričanjem, skrenuti sa nedozvoljenih rdnji skretanjem pažnje na nešto drugo, itd. Rasplače se kad osjeti samo preoštro opominjanje, reagira i na blago rečene upute (koje seka uopće ne doživljava).

Dojeni oboje. Prvo dijete je bilo izuzetno mirno u trbuhu, drugo dijete nemirno, okretao se, teška trudnoća, ritao me, pikao i ne znam kaj sve.
Po tome su trebali biti sasvim obrnutog karaktera.

----------


## andrea

bojan, rođen indukcijom; nije bio plačna beba, a i sada je smiren, uvijek za dogovor, nikad nisam imala osjećaj "da ne mogu do njega", voli se maziti, prava dobrica  :Saint:

----------


## momtobe

Cure, malo ste zabrijale, ako smijem tako reći.
Znači, kad bi sve bebe bile rođene prirodno, sve bi bile iste-ne bi plakale, zadovoljne, privržene...
A to nije tako, ljudi su različitih karaktera, što se vidi od prvog dana. 
Sigurna sam da kada bi proveli anketu među mamama s ovim pitanjem, ne bi došli do nikakvog zaključka. 
Ali sigurna sam da stav majke prema bebi, njezine bojazni i strahovi izravno utječu na ponašanje bebe od prvog dana, pa tako majka koja je rodila npr. indukcijom i nema ama baš nikakve loše osjećaje oko toga sigurno neće primijetiti da je njena beba ovakva i onakva zbog-poroda.

----------


## Amalthea

Ja ne vidim razlike među klincima (prvi bez, drugi s dripom).

----------


## Poslid

Ja ne primjećujem razlike među svojpm djecom, a svi su rođeni carskim rezom, s dosta komplikacija. I jako su raličiti u karakterima.

Ali vjerujem u dobrobit nježn og poroda i za dijete i za majku.  :Heart:

----------


## tridesetri

> Cure, malo ste zabrijale, ako smijem tako reći


momtobe, zasto mislis da smo zabrijale? pa te stvari su gotovo znanstveno dokazane, zasto mislis da su inace na zapadu poceli voditi toliko racuna o indukcijama, a mnoge stvari koje su se do nedavno radile u rodilistima, hvala bogu vise nisu rutina?

ako te zanima imas vise o tome na ovim linkovima:

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/317/7169/1346
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...tool=iconabstr
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...tool=iconabstr
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...tool=iconabstr

dakle to nije nikakvo zabrijavanje, ima mnogo znanstvenih studija o tome, a mene ova tema jako zanima. upravo zbog toga sam pozeljela cuti i iskustva iz prve ruke.

----------


## Irena001

Moja Ellica je bila totalno blažena, neizmučena a rodila sam uz pomoć epiduralne. Ne znam dal postoji razlika, imam samo jedno djete

----------


## TinnaZ

ne može se to tako crno bijelo povezati, ali da postoje indicije postoje.
A nije niti svaka indukcija ista ... ja sam npr. došla s netom puknutim vodenjakom, otovrena 2 cm i rodila pod dripom u roku cca 6-7 sati (prvorotka). Samo ova satnica po sebi za prvorotku nije uobičajena, usudila bih se reći nije normalna. Plus luđački drip. Curica se rodila ljubičasto/plava. 
Teško je ovako stvoriti vezu, ali ja bih svakako bila oprezna s tom inudkcijom, zbog najboljih namjera za svoje dijete.

----------


## momtobe

Tridesetri, ja sam prva koja se slažem da je prirodno najbolje za majku i dijete.
Ali kao što kaže TinnaZ, ne postoji crno-bijeli svijet, pa ne volim kada se i ovo gleda u tom svijetlu.

----------


## tridesetri

momtobe, ajde procitaj moj prvi post, pa mi reci gdje si vidjela crno-bijele stavove?

----------


## momtobe

U naslovu, draga, i nek to bude kraj razgovora.

----------


## tridesetri

ok, naslov je malo nespretan, priznajem...
ali zasto bi to bio kraj razgovora? 
mozda s tobom, ako te ovo ne zanima, onda nemoj citati!

----------


## Felix

porod je samo jedan od faktora koji oblikuju neciji zivot, njegove osobine, svijest i podsvijest. vjerujem da njezan i human porod pozitivno djeluje na bebu kao i da nasilan i ubrzan porod moze biti traumaticno iskustvo za bebu koje ce se upisati negdje u podsvijest. vlastito rodjenje je nedvojbeno *najjace i najvaznije iskustvo* u nasim zivotima. ali to je *samo jedan od faktora*; i trudnoca (psihicko i fizicko stanje majke, stresovi, pusenje...), i dojenje, i povezanost sa majkom, i uvjeti u kojima zivi, i slucajni dogadjaji u zivotu, i genetske predispozicije, pa tako i prelazak iz maternice u ovaj svijet, nedvojbeno cine slagalicu zvanu zivot.

ne treba generalizirati na nacin: ako je dijete humano i njezno rodjeno, bit ce mirno i smireno, a ako ne, bit ce mali vrag. situacija je slicna kao s dojenjem: dojeno dijete ima manju mogucnost dobiti alergije i biti pretilo u zivotu, ali ima jos puuno faktora koji odredjuju hoce li biti alergicno ili pretilo npr s 20 godina. i ako nije dojeno, necu ocajavati sto je tako, nego se potruditi da ostali faktori budu jaki i pozitivni. isto tako, human i njezan porod nije nikakva garancija za nista; to je samo korak vise u trudu da djetetu omogucimo najbolje. u kojem mozemo uspjeti, ali i ne moramo.

----------


## Paulita

Vidjet ćemo kako ću roditi ovu bebu pa ću moći uspoređivati.

Lovro je veselo i druželjubivo dijete, nikada nije bio plačljivac, možda je malo nestrpljiv. Ali kada gledam na svoj porod - koji je bio užasno stresan, hitan carski radi obilnog krvarenja, ja sam se tresla nevjerovatno i Lovra koji je rođen kao hipotonus i nakon 5 minuta prestao disati, a nakon toga bio blijed i jako tih, mislim da je tu neka poveznica.

----------


## sorciere

ne slažem se s tim da porod bitno određuje kakvo će biti dijete kasnije. 

prije bih rekla da je važna komunikacija s bebom dok je u trbuhu (i da to bude od prvog dana), odnos prema trudnoći...

----------


## tridesetri

ja bih rekla da je bitno sve to sto si navela i jos mnogo toga...
ali svakako bih rekla i da porod utjece jednako bitno kao i sve ostale stvari.
zaista ne vidim zasto bi komunikacija s bebom u trbuhu bila vaznija od nacina na koji ce beba biti rodjena? po meni je sve to jednako vazno. 
i jednako zelim utjecati na sve te stvari.

----------


## Barbi

Teško je predvidjeti što bi bilo kad bi /ne bi nešto bilo, odnosno kakvo bi dijete bilo da je porod bio drugačiji.
Ja sam oboje vrlo lako i brzo rodila, prvo uz malo neizbježnog dripića kojeg nisam tada znala odbiti, drugo dijete sasvim prirodno.

Razlike među njima su velike u smislu karaktera, ponašanja u određenim situacijama, osjetljivosti i još koječega, ali u globalu su oboje djeca "laka za održavanje".

Sad, koliko to s porodom ima veze. :?

----------


## sorciere

> zaista ne vidim zasto bi komunikacija s bebom u trbuhu bila vaznija od nacina na koji ce beba biti rodjena?


zato što komunikacija traje cijelu trudnoću. zato što se bebi u trbuhu može puno toga reći, objasniti, poručiti . zato što to znam iz svog primjera, i vidim rezultate. 
 :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

ok, moze se reci da je vaznije utoliko sto ta komunikacija traje mjesecima, a porod traje samo nekoliko sati. 
ali malo mi je moram priznati cudno da netko tko toliko razmislja o prenatalnoj komunikaciji, porice utjecaj poroda na psihu novorodjenceta.
kao sto rekoh, mislim da je sve to jako i podjednako vazno i treba utjecati na sve koliko god je to u nasoj moci.

----------


## sorciere

> ali malo mi je moram priznati cudno da netko tko toliko razmislja o prenatalnoj komunikaciji, porice utjecaj poroda na psihu novorodjenceta.


gdje piše da *poričem* utjecaj poroda? ja mu samo dajem manju važnost od one koju mu ti daješ. pročitaj pažljivo moju rečenicu: 




> ne slažem se s tim da porod *bitno određuje* kakvo će biti dijete kasnije.

----------


## flower

a tkoje zapravo hrabar da kaze da bi dijete bilo bolje da je porod tekao ovako ili onako...ili...ili...ili... (slobodno upisite bilo sto sto se stavlja u neke generalizacije) pa zivot nije kontorlirani eksperiment u kojem je neka ista F rodila istu D u drugim uvjetima...ali sve je drugo islo isto (jer bi inace i to moglo utjecati na dijete i ponasanje)...nema toga nema mogucnosti kontrole ni mogucnosti meta analiza, ni ostalih cudesa nad obicnim /neobicnim zivotom... a sve te price sto bi bilo kad bi bilo su zapravo vrlo zamorne i odugovlace paznju od sada i mojeg djeteta koje je takvo kakvo je...a takva je jer smo si njen tata i ja bas takvu narucili...

----------


## flower

a najljepse se bebe ionako radjaju carskim rezom..to barem tako pise u svakom pro carski materijalu...

----------


## Eci

Ipak, meni je ped rekla da je trzanje i vriskanje u snu što je moj sin radio, posljedica teškog i traumatičnog poroda.
Ne mislim da bi on karakterno bio drugačiji, samo bi npr. bolje spavao, bio bi mirniji i manje uplašen kao beba, a mislim da se to odražava i kasnije u životu.

----------


## Felix

sjecam se da je jedan nas poznati strucnjak za mucanje rekao da su mucavci obicno imali tezak porod, stresnu trudnocu, ili oboje. nemojte me sad hvatati za rijec da to znaci da ce svako tesko rodjeno dijete postati mucavac; to samo znaci da je statisticki znacajan dio takvih, i da postoji neka poveznica.

slazem se sorciere za prenatalnu komunikaciju, ali porod kao takav je ipak jedno posebno iskustvo, koliko god trajalo. beba se iz sigurnosti maternice izgura u potpuno nov, strani svijet, u kojem cak ne zna ni koji zakoni vladaju. to je ogroman sok. a sok je tim veci ako nije islo prirodno.

flower, slazem se da nema smisla pricati šbbkbb. ali sve se vise prica o tome i jedva cekam neko opseznije dugorocno istrazivanje na tu temu.

----------


## flower

felix mislim da je takvo istr. po pravilima znanstv. rada nemoguce izvesti jer je previse faktora u igri...
ono sto znam je da se odnos stvara od pocetka, pa bi mozda faktor stresnosti poroda mogao utjecati na odnos majke i djeteta...znaci ne direktno na dijete nego indirektno preko majke. naravno tu treba iskljuciti stvarno teske porode u kojima dolazi do asfiksija i sl. stvari sto utjece na prokrvljenost mozga i sl. sto moze dovesti do Cparalize, ment. retardacije i sl... tu je stvar nazalost jasna  :Sad:

----------


## seni

ja ne znam kako bi se takvo istrazivanje uopce moglo izvesti. (osim donekle na fizickom nivou)
dakle morali bi imati skupinu roditelja sa istim pogledima na svijet, socijalnim statusom , zivotnim pricama i ostalim parametrima, a da bi se uopce moglo bilo sto usporedivati. 

osim toga do prije dvije generacije se radalo prirodno, i sto mozemo zakljuciti?
u etiopiji, kongu, se i danas rada prirodno. 

cime ne zelim reci da nacin poroda  nema nikakvog utjecaja, dapace, ali to sigurno nisu matematicke linearne relacije, pa mi u tom smislu price u mirnoj i centriranoj djeci nasuprot placljivoj i razdrazenoj izgledaju prilicno neuvjerljive.

----------


## flower

tocno tako seni...moglo bi se istr. raditi u zemljama koje i danas imaju najveci dio prirodnog poroda - ali je upitan utjecaj svih onih - genetskih, socijalnih i iinih faktora...
uostalom zdravo dijete je zdravo dijete i u sebi nosi kapacitet da prevlada lose stvari u zivotu (npr. los porod ili rane hospitalizacije ili ne dojenje ili stogodvec), najvaznije je da ima dobru skrb 8fizicku i emocionalnu) od majke (u toj ranoj dobi) odnosno obitelji...
postoje tzv. zastitni faktori pa je moguce da npr. netko tko je imao jako medikament. poroda ali toplu, zasticnicku i svijesnu majku ispadne "puno bolje iskoristenih prirod. potencijala" od nekog tkoje mozda imao prirodan porod, a kasnije ne tako lijepu pricu.
nije zivot deterministicki.

----------


## TinnaZ

tome se i ja nadam ...
I možda će osoba koja gura svoj cilj, ne doživljavajući previše svijet oko sebe imati jednostavniji život u ovome našem dobu.

----------


## Felix

> postoje tzv. zastitni faktori pa je moguce da npr. netko tko je imao jako medikament. poroda ali toplu, zasticnicku i svijesnu majku ispadne "puno bolje iskoristenih prirod. potencijala" od nekog tkoje mozda imao prirodan porod, a kasnije ne tako lijepu pricu.
> nije zivot deterministicki.


to sam isto htjela reci

----------


## tridesetri

> Ipak, meni je ped rekla da je trzanje i vriskanje u snu što je moj sin radio, posljedica teškog i traumatičnog poroda.
> Ne mislim da bi on karakterno bio drugačiji, samo bi npr. bolje spavao, bio bi mirniji i manje uplašen kao beba, a mislim da se to odražava i kasnije u životu.





> sjecam se da je jedan nas poznati strucnjak za mucanje rekao da su mucavci obicno imali tezak porod, stresnu trudnocu, ili oboje.





> ono sto znam je da se odnos stvara od pocetka, pa bi mozda faktor stresnosti poroda mogao utjecati na odnos majke i djeteta...


e na ovakve stvari sam ja mislila. 
naravno da ne mislim u nikakvim ekstremima, pa sama sam svjedok tome, imam dijete koje je bilo osteceno i imalo "los start" zbog poroda, pa vec sada sa dvije godine nema vise niti traga tome. 

sad, naravno pitanje je kao sto ste spomenule "sto bi bilo kad bi bilo" tj. "sto bi bilo da nije bilo toga", ali mislim da u tome pitanju nema nista lose. dapace, mislim da bi se u nasem drustvu trebala podizati razina svijesti o tome da je nacin na koji su bebe rodjene bitan, mozda bi se tada neke stvari u nasim rodilistima i promijenile. 

jer s jedne strane moze sve biti naklapanje, ali drugi ekstrem je ona stara "pa sto, i moja baba je pusila tri kutije dnevno pa dozivjela stotu", a ja ne volim takav nacin razmisljanja.

----------


## seni

33, sigurno da je nacin poroda vazan i da je lijepi, njezan porod bez stresa ljepsi, ugodniji,  i bolji  za mamu i za bebu. ( i za ostale ukucane   :Grin:  )
i kako felix kaze jedan korak u nizu da djetetu omogucimo najbolje (mada naravno kao i sve druge stvari nije garancija)

radi se samo o tome da zivot nije deterministicki, te da je ljudska vrsta jako prilagodljiva i sposobna napraviti razne kompenzacije.
kao i o tome da fizicki i psihicki razvoj dijeteta ovisi o toliko puno vidljivih i nevidljivih faktora, pa je vrlo tesko izdvojiti jedan i promatrati ga neovisno o drugim ciniocima. ( kao sto napr. mozes uzgojiti nekakvu bakterijsku kulturu u laboratorijskim uvjetima, pa je proucavati)

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Nešto o meni osobno (još nisam rodila, no nadam se da Mihovil neće biti rođen kao njegova mama). Porod je bio izuzetno težak, trudovi su trajali dugo, na kraju sam se počela gušiti, pa je mama od šoka pala u nesvijest. Rođena sam strelovito tako da je doktor legao mami na trbuh... Jedina posljedica bila je uklješteni očni živac zbog kojeg sam škiljila, pa sam operirana sa 6 godina (uspješno).
Bila sam cijelo djetinstvo hiperaktivna, razigrana, a odrasla sam u neizlječivog optimista i bila sam jako sretno dijete. Visoko sam školovana i posao mi dobro ide...   :Grin:  

Drugim riječima, ako nema nekih stvarnih oštećenja pr. mozga, ne vjerujem da šok od poroda mora na bilo koji način utjecati na razvoj djeteta...   :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

> ne vjerujem da šok od poroda mora na bilo koji način utjecati na razvoj djeteta...


i ja se slazem s ovim i s vecinom ostalih stvari sto ste napisale... i htjela bih samo potsjetiti da sam ja zapocela ovu temu potanjem da li primjecujete razlike izmedju *beba* rodjenih ovako ili onako. 

nisam niti mislila ici tako daleko da procjjenjujem koliko ce to utjecati na razvoj u odraslu osobu...
i sama imam iskustvo toga da se sve to dade vrlo brzo ispraviti, a ono na sto sam ja zapravo mislila je koliko su bebe ostecene na porodu zahtjevnije od onih drugih?

a zasto mislim da je to bitno? zato sto bih stvarno voljela da se o tome otvoreno razgovara i uvidi da u tome ima istine jer bi se onda procedure u nasim rodilistima sigurno promijenile.

ovako, momentalno je stanje takvo da vecina ljudi, pa cak i rodilja, a sto je najzalosnije i strucnjaka uopce nije informirano kako recimo drip moze utjecati negativno na neuroloski status novorodjenceta i na takve stvari sam mislila.

----------


## DaDo

> moji su jednaki.
> rabadžije oboje.
> za sad ne vidim razliku.


  :Laughing:  

ja moram priznati da razlike između mog sina koji se rodio induciranim porodom i moje djevojke  koja se rodila prirodno nema. moj malac je bio divna beba i narastao u krasnog dječaka. nismo imali nikakvih problema, dapače dok s 18 mjeseci nije krenuo u jaslice nije mu ni nosić nikad curio. bio je veliki bebač s velikim opsegom glave (40 cm), tako da mu je jedno oko bilo malo otečeno i zatvoreno, ali mislim da to nema veze s dripom. uvijek je dobro spavao i jeo. 
moja cura je isto odlična beba .
eto moje iskustvo je da su oboje lako odgojiva djeca..  :Smile:

----------


## DaDo

htjela bih još dodati da se slažem s 33 i temom, jer moram priznati da nisam prije 1.poroda znala za eventualne probleme koji se mogu javiti kao posljedica induciranog poroda. edukacija je neophodna za sve pa tako i za to! kad znamo imamo mogućnost izbora.

----------


## miha

po toj teoriji bi fakat najsretnije, najbolje, najmirnije i najnezahtjevnije bebe koje spavaju po cijele noći bile one rođene nehitnim carskim rezom!

teorija nikako ne drži vodu...

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da bi se prije radilo o nekoj vrsti neuroloških oštećenja kao posljedica indukcije (opisane su na jednom topciu moguće posljedice), koja nisu možda dijagnosticirana, ali se očituju na neki način .... ne znam, pretpostavljam.
Kuži, zbog vezanih trudova (drip) dijete ostaje bez kisika, da li znamo koje su moguće posljedice i kako se kasnije mogu očitovati u ponašanju.

----------


## TinnaZ

ali ima i onih koje su spavale uz indukciju: pa ne znači da tu može biti nekih pravila.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> porod je samo jedan od faktora koji oblikuju neciji zivot, njegove osobine, svijest i podsvijest. vjerujem da njezan i human porod pozitivno djeluje na bebu kao i da nasilan i ubrzan porod moze biti traumaticno iskustvo za bebu koje ce se upisati negdje u podsvijest. vlastito rodjenje je nedvojbeno najjace i najvaznije iskustvo u nasim zivotima. ali to je samo jedan od faktora; i trudnoca (psihicko i fizicko stanje majke, stresovi, pusenje...), i dojenje, i povezanost sa majkom, i uvjeti u kojima zivi, i slucajni dogadjaji u zivotu, i genetske predispozicije, pa tako i prelazak iz maternice u ovaj svijet, nedvojbeno cine slagalicu zvanu zivot. 
> 
> ne treba generalizirati na nacin: ako je dijete humano i njezno rodjeno, bit ce mirno i smireno, a ako ne, bit ce mali vrag. situacija je slicna kao s dojenjem: dojeno dijete ima manju mogucnost dobiti alergije i biti pretilo u zivotu, ali ima jos puuno faktora koji odredjuju hoce li biti alergicno ili pretilo npr s 20 godina. i ako nije dojeno, necu ocajavati sto je tako, nego se potruditi da ostali faktori budu jaki i pozitivni. isto tako, human i njezan porod nije nikakva garancija za nista; to je samo korak vise u trudu da djetetu omogucimo najbolje. u kojem mozemo uspjeti, ali i ne moramo.


slažem se. i mislim da način na koji smo rođeni, kao i sve okolnosti trudnoće i poroda jako, jako utječu na cijeli život djeteta. ne određuju ga, jer ono nije tabula rasa, nego se rađa kao osoba - pupoljak, ali jako utječu na osobnost i odnos prema životu.
da bi se primijetile korelacije, mislim da treba proanalizirati ne samo porođaj, nego i osjećaje tokom trudnoće, odnos s partnerom i ostalo.

----------


## kli_kli

> ali ima i onih koje su spavale uz indukciju: pa ne znači da tu može biti nekih pravila.


evo ja kao primer.
moj porodjaj uz sve intervencije je bio jako nezan i intiman, jer smo bili u apartmanu, babica je bila super, doktorka skoro nije bila tu...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ja imam poznanicu koja je oba poroda pod dripom mrtvo-hladno čitala ljubiće jer nije ništa osjećala...
kaj nitko više nema nikaj za reći? pa baš i niste iscrpile temu.  :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ne znam kak je ovo dospjelo na ovaj topik. mislila sam da postam na PBTP.
 SORI.

----------


## Pina

Mislim da porod nema nikakve veze s tim kakva su djeca vec je ipak stvar karaktera bebe. . . ali i ostalih okolnosti u kojima se nadje nakon rodjenja. . od dojenja, mamine mirnoce ili nervoze, odnosa u obitelji. . . ne kazem opet da "nasilan" porod ne moze ostaviti posljedice, ali mislim da je to u slucajevima ostanka bez kisika, krvarenja i sl kada je zaista nanesena neka steta. . . 
Ema je rođena neinduciranim porodom, dakle imala sam svoje trudove, prokinut mi je vodenjak, dobila sam drip kad sam bila otvorena oko 7 "necega" i sve je bilo gotovo za manje od 3h. Divno je dijete, nikad ne place bez razloga i inace rijetko place, opcenito je jedno dobro, sretno, veselo i zadovoljno dijete.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ali mislim da je to u slucajevima ostanka bez kisika, krvarenja i sl kada je zaista nanesena neka steta. . .


 e ali zar nije puno češći ovaj scenarij kod beba rađanih na "drugi način" da ne ne kažem nasilno. Čitamo stalno koliko puta su veći postoci ovih i onih komplikacija kod  raznoraznih miješanja, ubrzavanja, indukcija i raznih drugih kemija. Ne radi se o par postotaka, neko o puno većim omjerima. Naravano da se i uz drip beba može roditi polaganao i da mama nema vezane trudove, da sestra ne viče tiskajte, tiskajte brzo ugušićete bebu (a kasnije saznam da ti padovi otkucaja i nedostatak kisika je vjerojatno imao direktne veze sa dripom i mojim vezanim i prejakim trudovima), itd.
Mislim da se ovdje radi o vjerojatnostima, koje stoje na jednoj ili drugoj strani u određenim omjerima.

Osim toga, zamislila sam se nad tim kad sam došla do informacije da u jednoj našoj ustanovi gdje primaju djecu sa raznim neurološkim oštećenjima, ispituju da li su rođena pod dripom.

----------


## sorciere

meni je već dosta podjela....

djeca koja su rođena, djeca koja su izvađena...
djeca koja su nasilno rođena, djeca koja su nenasilno rođena...
indigo djeca, ovakva djeca, onakva djeca...

ja bih molila da prestanemo dijeliti djecu na kategorije. 

umjesto podjela - trebali bi se okrenuti onom što imamo zajedničko. a to je ljubav prema našoj djeci.

----------


## TinnaZ

> znam da ima i dosta znanstvenih studija koje potvrdjuju ova moja razmisljanja ali bas me zanimaju iskustva iz prve ruke, sto vi o tome mislite?


 Sorciere, nitko ne dijeli djecu, nešto si krivo skužila. Pitanje se odnosilo na osobna iskustva, i takva ovdje iznosimo. Zaključak nije izveden koliko vidim. Ja osobno imam iskustvo različite djece, koje se možda slučajno a možda i ne poklapa sa načinom poroda. 
Ako ne želiš iznijeti svoje osobno iskustvo (a to je pitanje), i ako te tema pogađa, nemoj postati ovdje.
Isto bi bilo da kažeš: nećemo dijeliti vrtiće na one u kojima je hrana dobra ili loša - hranite svoju djecu dobro kad su kod kuće. Ili nećemo dijeliti rodilišta na ona "pijatelj djece" i ona druga, volite i dojite svoju djecu kad dođete doma. Nije u tome poanta. Tridesetri je željela znati koja su zapažanja roditelja sa različitim iskustvima poroda; i o tome ovdje pišemo.

----------


## TinnaZ

Zapažanja su bitna i rakcije su bitne. I Rodina bit je u tome. Da zapažemo i mijenjamo. Jer na žalost, roditeljska ljubav ne može ispraviti baš apsolutno sve.

----------


## sorciere

tinnaz - umorna sam od ovakvih rasprava. napisala sam ono što mislim - i iza toga stojim. 

to je moje osobno iskustvo, i moje zapažanje. 

btw - vrtići i rodilišta su ustanove, a djeca su živa bića. kroz akcije za poboljšanje rada ustanova, pomažemo u kvaliteti života sve naše djece. ne vidim da tu postoji podjela.

----------


## maria71

> meni je već dosta podjela....
> 
> djeca koja su rođena, djeca koja su izvađena...
> djeca koja su nasilno rođena, djeca koja su nenasilno rođena...
> indigo djeca, ovakva djeca, onakva djeca...
> 
> ja bih molila da prestanemo dijeliti djecu na kategorije. 
> 
> umjesto podjela - trebali bi se okrenuti onom što imamo zajedničko. a to je ljubav prema našoj djeci.


i meni je

postoje 2 vrste djece 

ona koja su voljena i ona koja to nisu

vjerujte mi u školi se to najbolje vidi

----------


## maria71

ja sam možda naivna kad vjerujem da je ljubav najjača sila u svemiru....

----------


## TinnaZ

možda naslov nespretno govori drugačije, ali vidite i same da se provlači neki opći zaključak da je teško primijetiti pravilo. 
Ja ne nevjerujem da ljubav može izliječiti apsolutno sve, uključujući i oštećenja koja su se mogla dogoditi bilo kome pa i djeci u porodu. Ne govorimo o nekom apstraktnom razlogu zbog kojeg bi se neka djeca mogla ponašati drugačije, nego konkretno o djelovanju i miješanju u tijek poroda, o tome su čak i knjige napisane. Pa ako neko nije bio umoran napisati knjigu na tu temu, smatram da niti ja ne smijem biti umorna odgovoriti na pitanje onih koji žele znati moje osobno zapažanje.
Inače smatram da ljudi koji su umorni od neke teme, ne trebaju postati na tom topicu. Nitko nikoga ne prisljava niti na čitanje niti na postanje na nekom topicu, pa čak niti forum ne mora posjećivati onaj koji je umoran od bilo čega.
Ja se mogu voditi time da će kod mojega djeteta ljubav ispraviti sve, ali svejedno bih željela da moje pisanje pomogne drugima barem malo da nemaju previše toga za ispravljati.
Isto kao što stotinu puta može biti dijagnosticirano neko oštećenje i bolest   uzrokovana porodom, tako još stotinu puta može postojati neka promjena u ponašanju u manjoj mjeri, primjetna samo oku roditelja.
Na temu različitih pristupa porodu i onome što različiti pristupi mogu nositi kako majci tako i djetetu su knjige napisane, pa prema tome nije bez osnova da jedna buduća mama želi znati zapažanja ostalih roditelja, i drugu stranu van stručnih rasprava i tekstova na tu temu.

Osobno se nadam da će energija i način života u kojem prvo vidi svoj cilj a onda eventualno ostalo - mojoj curici donijeti samo dobro u današnjem svijetu i budućem životu.

----------


## sorciere

"vidim da na forumu ima puno mama koje su prvi porod imale *carski, inducirani i slicni nacini koji su "manje dobri" za bebe,* a da su se za drugi porod izborile za "njezni" porod kao sto su potpuno prirodni porod, porod u vodi i sl."

kao što vidiš - ne radi se o "nespretno sročenom naslovu", nego o kategorizaciji poroda. 

ako već hoćeš MOJE iskustvo / mišljenje / zapažanje -  pitam se s kakvim pravom bilo tko može reći kako je POROD PO MOJOJ ŽELJI - MANJE DOBAR za moju bebu? kako je osoba koja to "klasificira" doživjela MOJE iskustvo, i primjetila na MOM djetetu eventualne posljedice ili promjene???

nisam umorna od ove temE, već od ovakvih temA - i to redom onih koje imaju "nespretno sročene naslove",  "nespretno sročene rečenice",  i još ohoho  "nespretnih" sitnica koje često postanu uvredljive za nas koje smo automatski stavljene "s druge strane" - jer su naša iskustva drukčija. 

a da li ću na takvim temama pisati - to ću ja odlučiti.

----------


## MGrubi

pa šta skačeš odmah na naslov,
stani na loptu i pročitaj tekst koji slijedi
brate mili pa nismo ovdje svi doktori kroatistike pa da uspijemo točno u naslovu izdefinirati bit rasprave
 8)

----------


## sorciere

> pa šta skačeš odmah na naslov,
> stani na loptu i pročitaj tekst koji slijedi
> brate mili pa nismo ovdje svi doktori kroatistike pa da uspijemo točno u naslovu izdefinirati bit rasprave
>  8)


prestara sam za skakanje   :Grin:  .  a i ne volim komentirat s lopte. balansiranje ometa koncentraciju   :Wink:   .

----------


## ronin

Mišljenja su vam podijeljena-a ja iskreno mislim da ponašanje djeteta nema veze s tim kakav je porod bio.
Po takvoj logici stvari moja bi oba sina trebala biti istraumatizirana;prvi se rodio carskim,drugi mučnim porodom sa dripom.I sama takva pomisao da eto ja nisam uspjela prirodnim  porodom omogućiti svojim klincima blaženi dolazak na ovaj svijet malo mi je opterećujuća i negativna-danas sutra mislim imati i treće i iako bih htjela nemedikalizirani prirodni porod možda ću opet morati na carski i pomisao da time "zakidam"svoje buduće dijete mi stvara samo dodatni pritisak.

Mislim da dijete,ako je eventualno propatilo prilikom dolaska na svijet može imati neko vrijeme malo nemirniji san i malkicu se tu i tamo trznuti,ali uz veliku ljubav svoje mamice sve će zaboraviti!

I da se složim sa gornjim postom-djeca samo moraju biti voljena(sva druga klasifikacija mi baš digne živac  :Grin:  )

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> prestara sam za skakanje  . a i ne volim komentirat s lopte. balansiranje ometa koncentraciju  .


  :Laughing:  
ja sam uvjerena da se događaji za vrijeme perinatalnog razdoblja urezuju duboko u podsvijest. dakle, sve ono što se događa u trudnoći, za vrijeme poroda i poslije poroda. ne mogu promijeniti ono što beba nosi u genima, osim ako ne dođe do oštećenja bebe, ali utječu posredstvom podsvijesti na način na koji se dijete kasnije ponaša u određenim situacijama.
mene je recimo mama htjela pobaciti. osjećam da me je to itekako obilježilo.

----------


## Pina

> mene je recimo mama htjela pobaciti. 
> osjećam da me je to itekako obilježilo.


Ovo je nesto sasvim drugo, ako je htjela pobaciti znaci da si bila nezeljeno dijete pa normalno da neces rasti i ne osjetiti to. Sorry  :/

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

može biti da si u pravu, ali to je kompleksno pitanje.
ja mislim da utječe i sama namjera majke tokom trudnoće, pa makar se ona kasnije, kad se beba rodi, i "predomislila".
vjerujem da fetus osjeća strah, ima negdje na forumu čak o nekom istraživanju na tu temu.  :Sad: 
zamisli kakav to mora biti osjećaj "sjediti" u maminom trbuhu i čekati dok se ona predomišlja hoće li te abortirati ili neće.
ja ne vjerujem da fetus nema svijest i da ništa ne osjeća.
pa i životinje imaju osjećaje, koje ljudi vrlo često negiraju, a beba je na višem stupnju evolucije od njih.
kako beba može znati o čemu razmišlja mama? e to mi je već malo teže objasniti... mislim da mama i beba na neki način dijele osjećaje, mama osjeća osjećaje bebe i obrnuto. koji su to točno mehanizmi, ne mogu reći, valjda neki bio-kemijski, hormonalni itd. 
kako bi beba to mogla zapamtiti i kako bi to moglo utjecati na njen daljnji život?
ona to ne može zapamtiti u doslovnom smislu riječi, ali znamo da mozak sve pamti, pa i ono što svjesno ne primjećuje - to ide direktno u podsvijest. što smo mlađi, to su utisci snažniji i dublje se urezuju, iako smo premali da bi neke stvari razumijeli. poznata je stvar da su prve tri godine života najvažnije i presudne u formiranju djetetove osobnosti, i nakon tog razdoblja se malo što može promijeniti - osoba je već formirana. kako, kad dijete te dobi malo što razumije? pa, eto, možda svjesno ne razumije, ali upija i snažno doživljava. 
zato je i toliko važno kako postupamo sa sasvim malim bebama - one ne razumiju što se događa i neće svjesno zapamtiti ako se s njima loše postupa, zanemaruje ih se, pušta da plače i sl, pa ipak će ih to obilježiti za cijeli život i utjecat će na to kakve osobe će postati.
u istom kontekstu se može razmatrati utjecaj poroda. ako je porod traumatičan, to vjerojatno ostavlja traga. zar nije logično?
naravno, treba uzeti u obzir cijeli kontekst - trudnoću, porod i razdoblje nakon poroda.
često se postavlja pitanje carskog reza. meni se čini da je takav porod za bebu ipak manje traumatičan od teškog poroda kliještima, dripom i sl.

----------


## flower

> ako već hoćeš MOJE iskustvo / mišljenje / zapažanje - pitam se s kakvim pravom bilo tko može reći kako je POROD PO MOJOJ ŽELJI - MANJE DOBAR za moju bebu? kako je osoba koja to "klasificira" doživjela MOJE iskustvo, i primjetila na MOM djetetu eventualne posljedice ili promjene???


s ovim se u potpunosti slazem.
mislim da je osnova kod poroda IZBOR koji zena moze izabrati, i to sam cin izbora i nudjene mogucnosti, a ne da li je takav ili onakav porod za to dijete deterministicki dovelo do ovog ili onog. uostalom dijete se radja samo jednom, jako jako jako je hrabro (ili ?) tvrditi da je netko ispao ovakav ili onakav zbog nacina poroda.

nekad u davna, davna vremena sva su se djeca radjala - prirodno- i u neka ta davna davna vremena bilo je i kriminala i krvavih ratova i mudraca i zlih kraljeva...bilo je svega kao i danas.
mislim da je potencijalno opasnije za dijete da rod. probleme ili "probleme" koje ima u odnosu s djetetom pripisuje porodu a ne onome sto se desava - sad i ovdje...

za puhicu - mene moji nisu planirali, desila sam se dok su jos bili jako mladi i moja majka sama kaze - nisi bila planirana, ali si bila jako voljena... to sto je mozda i mislila na druge solucije nije bitno pred cinjenicom da sam osjetila dobrodoslicu na ovaj svijet   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam sigurna da uplitanje u porod definitivno ima utjecaj na bebu (i mamu) no to sigurno nije jednako kod svih. Recimo, ja znam da je mom djetetu skoro prestalo kucati srce zbog dripa. I ne želim ga nikada više primiti. Kakav je moj sin i jeli takav zbog poroda, zaista ne znam, ne mogu to nikako provjeravat. Imam samo jedno dijete pa ne mogu ni uspoređivati. Ali svakako podržavam izbjegavanje uplitanja u porod, bilo kakvih indukcija, pomaganja i požurivanja. Inače, i ja sam čula gore spomenutu teoriju o tome kako se bebice na caski rode kao fol nježno i nisu natečene isl Istina, moj sin nije bio zgužvan, nije imao modrica isl, ali nije ni prošao onaj prirodni put poroda, sa svim mogućim hormonima koji dolaze kada trebaju, već je da tako kažem, teleportiran na ovaj svijet. Došao je čovjek razrezao njegovo gnjezdo i iščupao ga van. Normalno da se derao ko lud   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> često se postavlja pitanje carskog reza. meni se čini da je takav porod za bebu ipak manje traumatičan od teškog poroda kliještima, dripom i sl.


potpisujem.
makar i tu ima finesa.
nitko recimo nije spominjao korištenje analgetika u porodu.
ako su oni u stanju nadrogirati majku, kao tek onda djeluju na bebu, vjerojatno puno žešće nego epiduralna...
jest to samo tada, jednom, nije kroz cijelu trudnoću, ali ništa me ne može uvjeriti da je to neutralno po dijete.
ako nije u trudnoći bezopasno, nije ni u porodu.
naravno da dobar dio djece na kraju nema nekih vidljivih ili trajnih posljedica, ali neki imaju i to češće nego ako ne postoje ti "faktori rizika".

vjerovali mi njima ili ne, zaista postoje istraživanja koja to potvrđuju, pa sad, možemo začepiti uši...

isto tako bi mogli relativizirati važnost dopjenja ili (ne)pušenja i (ne) konzumiranja droga i alkohola, važnost prehrane, općenito zdravog života i ne-stresa u trudnoći.
pokazuje se da sve to utječe na dijete in utero, ali ljudima je nekad jednostavno preteško prihvatiti da nije sve zbog neke više sile, nego da su posredno ili neposredno sami tome možda doprinijeli.

zapravo je zastrašujuće kako se neki lijekovi, poput dripa umjetnog oksitocina, već godinama tako hrabro koriste na najranjivijim članovima društva, a da nije bilo opsežnijeg istraživanja o tome kako oni kratkoročno ili dugoročno djeluju.
a i ono što se zna, čak i spada u listu nuspojava, nije nimalo benigno, ali whatahell, kud bi došli kad ne bi ubrzavali porode...

na kraju, da se vratim na temu, se meni sve više čini da je vjerojatno elektivni carski rez (osobito ako je "in-labor", tj. onda kada krenu spontano trudovi) "bolji po bebu" od induciranog poroda uz pomoć dripa umjetnog oksitocina, analgetika, ležanja satima na leđima, pa ako još bude i ubrzavanje izgona nalijeganjem na trbuh...
i tu se definitivno slažem da forsiranje vaginalnog poroda ne znači ni blizu isto što i prirodni porod, a bome niti porod nježniji po bebu.
a  apsurdno je da je istovremeno prisutno i jedno i drugo-da se s jedne strane ne nailazi na razumijevanje fiziologije rađanja nego se stalno brzopleto i nestrpljivo upliće u prirodne procese koji nisu uvijek by the book moderne medicine koja voli sve potrpati u tabele, a s druge strane se nerijetko forsira vaginalni porod, ali sa svim tim intervencijama taškima i majci i djetetu, uz koje ispada da je bolje za dijete da je odmah bilo rođeno carskim rezom.

----------


## flower

> vjerovali mi njima ili ne, zaista postoje istraživanja koja to potvrđuju, pa sad, možemo začepiti uši...


molim linkove na relevantna istrazivanja koja potvrdjuju navedene teze da nacin radjanja odredjuje osobu u nekoj/kojoj i koliko mjeri...
molim da to ne budu na nivou teorije jer mi je nonsens da se npr. frojdova teorija o patologiji odnosa dojenja starijeg djeteta odbija kao samo teorija, a da se isti princip uzima kao relevantan u drugim podrucjima - znaci taf istr. koja pokazuju kaiualnost na stat. znacajnoj razini  :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

> Cure, malo ste zabrijale, ako smijem tako reći.
> Znači, kad bi sve bebe bile rođene prirodno, sve bi bile iste-ne bi plakale, zadovoljne, privržene...
> A to nije tako, ljudi su različitih karaktera, što se vidi od prvog dana. 
> Sigurna sam da kada bi proveli anketu među mamama s ovim pitanjem, ne bi došli do nikakvog zaključka. 
> Ali sigurna sam da stav majke prema bebi, njezine bojazni i strahovi izravno utječu na ponašanje bebe od prvog dana, pa tako majka koja je rodila npr. indukcijom i nema ama baš nikakve loše osjećaje oko toga sigurno neće primijetiti da je njena beba ovakva i onakva zbog-poroda.


Nekako i ja mislim da koliko god inducirani porod nije dobar, štetan je itd...nema baš takvog utjecaja na karakter čovjeka. Netko je temperamentiji, netko manje temperamentan... Važno je kako beba dođe na svijet, prevažno, ali smatram da je njezin karakter "zapisan" već puno, puno ranije i o tome više ovisi kako će se ponašati poslije rođenja.
Moj P. je i prije rođenja bio strašno živahan, a takav je i danas :D , i sumnjam da bi bio drugačiji da i nisam dobila drip...dobro možda samo malo, ali ne značajnije

----------


## TinnaZ

Moja curica je u trbuhu bila mirna, trudnoća idealna, lagana, školska (nasuprot druge koja je bila jako teška).
Pukao mi je vodenjak (što samo po sebi je već naglo u odnosu kada ide početak laganim trudovima), dobila sam svoje trudove odmah, školski, ali ne  morala sam odmah dobiti i drip (iz nejasnih razloga). Ona je izgurana van u roku 6-7 sati, trudovi su bili vezani, manjak kisika, na kraju ju je babica izgurala van usput se derući na mene da tiskam jače, jer ću ugušiti dijete (jer nisam u prvom tiskanju uspjela, nego je izašla u drugom). Epizitomomija, navalili mi se na trbuh i izgurali ju van. Rodila se ljubičast-plava, nisu mi je dali 5!! sati (apgar 10/10 :?).
Ja ne govorim o nekim imaginarnim razlozima zašto je njezino ponašanje nakon poroda, totalno drugačije od onoga u trudnoći (pitajte me sad kako to mislim). Nego govoim o tome da je već i vrapcima jasno da kod dripa može doći do nedostatka kisika krou duže vrijeme tijekom poroda (vezani trudovi). A ne trebaš biti dr. nauka da shvatiš da to može dovesti do nevidljvih neurloških oštećenja. A to opet do toga da takva djeca mogu biti "drugačija". Možda nevidljivo službenoj medicini; ali roditeljima vjerojatno vidljivo.
Npr. ona je strašno živahna, ali u toj mjeri da se ne smiruje nikad (osim kada gleda crtić) i tada obično lupa nogama. Nikada se ne dođe primaziti, umiljavati, zavaliti, opustiti, valjuškati (kao braco). Njezino maženje je tipa mama cmok, cmok ajde moram ići. Ili me navalči za uši tada, ili maše nogama itd. Neki dan se mazimo sa bracom u krevetu dobrih 15 minuta. On se valjuška i umiljava, između toga se stisne uz nas po 1,2 min. I suprug i ja smo pomislili kako nikada nismo tako uspjeli opustiti našu curicu. Niiti kada je umorna, niti kada je neumorna, niti kada je sita, niti nakon kupanja, niti kod dojenja ?!, nikada, njoj uvijek neki senzori rade, okreće se, gleda, rita se itd.  ( bila je prvo dijete, imali smo i vremena i oduševljenja i pokušavali na bezbroj načina)
To nitko ne primjećuje, osim nas. I to više sada kad imamo još jedno dijete i vidimo da se i mala djeca mogu opustiti.
Znači govorim o konkretnim razlozima, ne nekim u karakteru.
I naravno da ne moraju sva prirodno rađana djeca biti rođena netraumatično, niti sva "inducirana" djeca traumatično.

----------


## P&amp;A

[quote="Stijena"]


> Cure, malo ste zabrijale, ako smijem tako reći.
> Znači, kad bi sve bebe bile rođene prirodno, sve bi bile iste-ne bi plakale, zadovoljne, privržene...
> A to nije tako, ljudi su različitih karaktera, što se vidi od prvog dana. 
> Sigurna sam da kada bi proveli anketu među mamama s ovim pitanjem, ne bi došli do nikakvog zaključka. 
> Ali sigurna sam da stav majke prema bebi, njezine bojazni i strahovi izravno utječu na ponašanje bebe od prvog dana, pa tako majka koja je rodila npr. indukcijom i nema ama baš nikakve loše osjećaje oko toga sigurno neće primijetiti da je njena beba ovakva i onakva zbog-poroda.


Nekako i ja mislim da koliko god inducirani porod nije dobar, štetan je itd...nema baš takvog utjecaja na karakter čovjeka. Netko je temperamentiji, netko manje temperamentan... Važno je kako beba dođe na svijet, prevažno, ali smatram da je njezin karakter "zapisan" već puno, puno ranije i o tome više ovisi kako će se ponašati poslije rođenja.

S puno ljubavi i nježnosti sve se to da nadoknaditi. Mislim da je ljubav ključna riječ u cijeloj ovoj priči jer čemu najnježniji porod ako majka svoje dijete ne voli, ne prihvača i jednostavno ne doživlajva njegove potrebe.

----------


## TinnaZ

> S puno ljubavi i nježnosti sve se to da nadoknaditi. Mislim da je ljubav ključna riječ u cijeloj ovoj priči jer čemu najnježniji porod ako majka svoje dijete ne voli, ne prihvača i jednostavno ne doživlajva njegove potrebe.


 cure uopće se ne radi o tome.

----------


## P&amp;A

Očito nisam dobro shvatila, daj mi molim te malo pojasni :?

----------


## Stijena

> Npr. ona je strašno živahna, ali u toj mjeri da se ne smiruje nikad (osim kada gleda crtić) i tada obično lupa nogama. Nikada se ne dođe primaziti, umiljavati, zavaliti, opustiti, valjuškati (kao braco). Njezino maženje je tipa mama cmok, cmok ajde moram ići. Ili me navalči za uši tada, ili maše nogama itd. 
> Niiti kada je umorna, niti kada je neumorna, niti kada je sita, niti nakon kupanja, niti kod dojenja ?!, nikada, njoj uvijek neki senzori rade, okreće se, gleda, rita se itd.  ( bila je prvo dijete, imali smo i vremena i oduševljenja i pokušavali na bezbroj načina)


I moje je dijete takvo (dobila sam drip na kraju, ali isto tako bila sam u trudovima cijeli dan - od 4 ujutro do pola 10 navečer - da se više otvorim, po tom pitanju nisu ništa požurivali), ali i svi u familiji smo takvi, i ja i MM i moja sestra  :Rolling Eyes:  , i MMov brat i obje bake i oba dede, pa čak i prabaka koja vjerojatno kad se rodila nisu niti znali što je drip...
Nisam za nepotrebno induciranje poroda, NIKAKO  :Evil or Very Mad:  , i kad bih mogla birati (a da me netko ne ulovi na prepad) vjerojatno bih odabrala neinducirani (opet ovisno o situaciji), ali možemo li stvarno zaključivati da i priroda, genetika nema veze s ponašanjem djeteta :? 
Možda ima mama koje su rodile potpuno prirodno, a čija djeca su temperamentnija, ne znam, zanima me

----------


## mamma Juanita

> vjerovali mi njima ili ne, zaista postoje istraživanja koja to potvrđuju, pa sad, možemo začepiti uši...
> 			
> 		
> 
> molim linkove na relevantna istrazivanja koja potvrdjuju navedene teze da nacin radjanja odredjuje osobu u nekoj/kojoj i koliko mjeri...
> molim da to ne budu na nivou teorije jer mi je nonsens da se npr. frojdova teorija o patologiji odnosa dojenja starijeg djeteta odbija kao samo teorija, a da se isti princip uzima kao relevantan u drugim podrucjima - znaci taf istr. koja pokazuju kaiualnost na stat. znacajnoj razini


nije teorija.
ovdje su okupljena sva relevantna istraživanja do danas koja govore o utjecaju primarnog perioda (od trudnoće do kraja 1. godine života) na kasniji život čovjeka:
http://www.birthworks.org/primalhealth/databank.phtml

----------


## TinnaZ

> ali možemo li stvarno zaključivati da i priroda, genetika nema veze s ponašanjem djeteta :?


 ma ima veze naravno, vjerojatno i veće nego sam period poroda. 
Ja u biti ne govorim o tome kako se dijete osjeća kad ga istjeruju van brže no što je samo planiralo (iako je i to bitno), nego o fizičkim utjecajima okoline i načina poroda na fizičko zdravlje djeteta (koje onda povezujem kasnije sa ponašanjem i ostalim osobinama), a koje nije primjetno i valorizirano kao neka bolest, nego možda samo roditelji primjećuju sitne razlike u ponašanju, ili bolje rečeno reakcijama djeteta.
Od onih psihičkih šokova, stresova itd. teškim porodom, za to mislim da roditelji ljubavlju i strpljenjem vjerojatno mogu utjecati da se ublaže posljedice maksimalno.
Za ove fizičke posljedice, ne znam kako bih ih nazvala: neurološke, hormonalne, za te mislim da se u većem postotku mogu skrenuti sa svoje putanje kod "ne nježnih poroda".
Naravno da je i prije bilo i zlih kraljeva i dobrih vila, i ratova i bolesnih ljudi; ali danas imamo tehnologije, veći standard itd. koji bi trebao omogućiti većem broju djece "nježni" dolazak na svijet. A ne obrnuto: upotrebom tehnologije onemogućavati npr. čak i zdravoj djeci i majkama uspostavu i razvijanje njihovih potencijala (pod ovim mislim na odvajanje majki od djece nakon poroda, na kupanje djece čim se rode, na rezanje pupkovine, na onemogućavanje dojenje, na sprečavanje da u porodu naši dragi endorfini odrade svoje i na majku a Odent misli da i na dijete djeluju, itd.)
E jesam zapetljala, ako itko kuži kaj sam mislila.

----------


## sorciere

> ovdje su okupljena sva relevantna istraživanja do danas koja govore o utjecaju primarnog perioda (od trudnoće do kraja 1. godine života) na kasniji život čovjeka:
> http://www.birthworks.org/primalhealth/databank.phtml


 :?  :? 

samo neke crtice - ograničene na usko područje - tj. mali uzorak, ili određene bolnice...

----------


## mamma Juanita

n ekužim šta nije jasno?
link je na sva postojeća istraživanja, a da su relevantna, koja se tiču i utjecaja načina poroda na kasniji život.

----------


## Stijena

Kužim   :Love:  
I potpuno se slažem da bi bebe kad se rode trebali što više osloboditi stresova, a ne ih jadne još više isprepadati, ali čitav sistem u svim rodilištima ne može se mijenjati preko noći, Rode to najbolje znaju
Samo nekako ponašanje svog djeteta koliko god pokušam povezati bilo s čim, a puno sam o tome razmišljala jer je pravi svojeglavi zvrk (počevši od problema s dojenjem, pa nadalje neprospavana noć već 20 mjeseci, sad u jaslicama mora biti glavni i raditi najveće gluposti koje malokome padnu na pamet) i nemamo niti sekunde mira od kad se rodio, nekako mi je to teško povezati s dripom, jer uostalom ima puno djece koja su puno teže i traumatičnije rođena od njega, a mirnija su i smirenija :?

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2000%5C11%5C26%5C25A25.PDF

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo još svašta zanimljivog za one koji razumiju slovenski
http://www.mf.uni-lj.si/isis/isis99-.../sajina97.html
npr.



> Mag. Zlata Felc, dr. med., je v svojem prispevku analizirala vpliv oksitocikov in analgezije med porodom na plod in novorojenčka. Oksitocin naj bi v visokih odmerkih (nad 20mU/min oz. 2500 - 1200mU/kg porodne teže) povzročil hiperbilirubinemijo novorojenčka. Opisani so tudi antidiuretični učinki in primer masivne nekroze jeter novorojenčka. Analgetiki, dani med porodom, lahko ogrozijo plod posredno zaradi motnje, ki jo povzročijo pri materi (npr. padec krvnega tlaka matere lahko povzroči fetalni distres) ali neposredno, ker se prenašajo prek placente. Dolantin lahko povzroči pri plodu spremembo srčne akcije ter depresijo dihanja novorojenčka in s tem nižjo oceno po Apgarjevi. Po diazepamu je otrok zaspan, hipotoničen, ima moteno termoregulacijo in spremenjeno srčno akcijo. Epiduralna in lokalna analgezija nimata neposrednega vpliva na plod. Spazmolitiki lahko povzročijo tahikardijo in zmanjšajo "beat to beat" variabilnost v CTG-ju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

prijevod:


> "Magistra Zlata Felc, dr. med., je u svojem radu analizirala utjecaj oksitocina i analgezije u porodu na plod i novorođenče. Oksitocin može u visokom dozama (izmad 20mU/min oz. 2500-1200mU/kg porođajne težine) prouzročiti hiperbilirubinemiju novoređenčeta. Opisani su i antidiuretički učinci i primjer masivne nekroze jetara novorođenčeta. Analgetici, dani u porodu, mogu ugroziti plod posredno radi smetnji koje uzrokuju kod majke (npr. pad krvnog tlaka majke može prouzročiti fetalni distres, ili neposredno, jer se prenose kroz placentu. Dolantin može uzrokovati kod ploda promjenu srčane akcije i depresiju disanja novorođenčeta a s tim i nižu ocjenu prema Apgaru. Nakon diazepama je novorođenče pospano, hipotonično, ima smetnje termoregulacije i promijenjenu srčanu akciju. Epiduralna i lokalna analgezija nemaju neposrednoga utjecaja na plod. Spazmolitici mogu uzrokovati tahikardiju i smanjuju "beat to beat" varijabilnost na CTG-u."

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2000%5C11%5C26%5C25A25.PDF


 MGrubi, hvala 8) .
naslov je, naravno, bombastičan, ali preporučam da ga pročitate, tiče se baze podataka sa studijama koje sam ranije linkala.

----------


## flower

procitam, prostudiram i javim se   :Kiss:

----------


## flower

osobno mislim da SVE ima utjecaj na nas - od zaceca do smrti, i sam zdrav razum mi kaze da traumatska iskustva oblikuju licnost...samo...ono sto me smeta u ovoj i mnogim drugim diskusijama na ovom forumu je zelja da se pokaze jasna kauzalnost od npr. poroda s dripom i kasnijom npr. hiperakt. djeteta ili sl.
ono sto je u toj potrebi za kauzalnosti problem (barem ja tako to vidim, a i neko str. iskustvo mi to nalaze)to sto nemamo mogucnost znati kako je teklo sve drugo s tom djecom, cak i kad znamo pitanje je kontrole svih faktora, pa zatim razni zastitni faktori (npr. topla i prihvacujuca okolina)...ili obrnuto zasto su neka djeca koja su rodj. mirno i prirodno isto hiperak. ili nesto drugo...
zato cu vrlo rado procitati istr. i necu biti blaga   :Wink:  

sto se poroda tice mislim da ga treba vratiti zeni, zeni koja zna kako zeli roditi i docekati dijete i sto mu zeli pruziti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

slažem se da svašta utječe na razvoj osobe, ali je činjenica da je taj primarni period posebno osjetljivo razdoblje, što je i logično, jer tada se stvara neki temelj.
pa i vi psiholozi tvrdite da su prve 3 najvažnije  :Wink:  .
možda se nisam dovoljno izjasnila, ali svakako nisam sklona reći da je razlog nekog poremećaja isključivo vezan uz porod.
međutim, sve ukazuje da okolnosti u trudnoći, porođaju i ranom djetinjstvu imaju jako veliki utjecaj kakve će temelje to malo biće dobiti za kasniji život.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ono sto me smeta u ovoj i mnogim drugim diskusijama na ovom forumu je zelja da se pokaze jasna kauzalnost od npr. poroda s dripom i kasnijom npr. hiperakt. djeteta ili sl.


gdje, molim, je bilo takvih diskusija  :Trep trep:  ?

----------


## TinnaZ

> slažem se da svašta utječe na razvoj osobe, ali je činjenica da je taj primarni period posebno osjetljivo razdoblje, što je i logično, jer tada se stvara neki temelj.
> pa i vi psiholozi tvrdite da su prve 3 najvažnije  .
> možda se nisam dovoljno izjasnila, ali svakako nisam sklona reći da je razlog nekog poremećaja isključivo vezan uz porod.
> međutim, sve ukazuje da okolnosti u trudnoći, porođaju i ranom djetinjstvu imaju jako veliki utjecaj kakve će temelje to malo biće dobiti za kasniji život.


 slažem se.
Mi npr. primjećujemo da su gore opisane reakcije naše curice manje primjetne što je starija, tako da će se to u konačnici možda skroz neutralizirati. Međutim, ne mogu a da me ne kopka kako je ona proživljavala onih 5 sati odvojenosti (ako baš hoćeš da ne spominjem sam porod), kada sam ja kao odrasla osoba te sate proplakala i bila paralizirana od straha što je s njom kada mi ništa ne govore i ne donose je (toliko da nisam uspjela usta otvoriti i pitati).

----------


## flower

joj - ja sam tu paralelu bacila onako ako mamac jer mi se cinilo da se to provlaci kroz tematiku - nije bilo napisano tako, dalo se iscitati...

prve tri su vazne, vazan je nacin na koji mama i dijete dozive porod, vazno je neodvajanje djeteta... ali nije NAJVAZNIJE sto se desava, vec kako to dozivljavaju - mama i dijete.

tina - vazno je da ste bile odvojene, naravno da je vazno - ali nije to najvaznije, zivot cini sklop mnogih stvari, tebi osobno je taj porod bio vrlo traumatski i puno se vrtis oko njega i zaokupljena si njime, mozda je to tvoj dojam a dojam tvog djeteta je nesto drugo?

definitvno se treba boriti da se majke i djeca ne odvajaju, ali ne treba zato sto su neke majke bile odvojene od djece stvarati sliku otudjenja i nekakve konacne katastrofe.

u odnosu je dobro sto se on moze graditi 

ono sto bih ja rekla je da je vazno da se stvore svi uvjeti za stvaranje dobrih odnosa majke i djeteta i da ako med. ne pomaze u tome niti ne odmaze.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ali nije NAJVAZNIJE sto se desava, vec kako to dozivljavaju - mama i dijete


naravno. a čini se da bebama nije baš svejedno kako se rađaju i to ako se ograničimo i samo na čisto fizičku razinu.

----------


## flower

citam zadacu  :Smile: 

prve cetri studije su o odnosu int. i koristenju klijesta-vakuma-carskog reza nakon dugih trudova... zanimljivo da su Izraelc dosli do zakljucka da inteligentnije mame imaju vise poroda kljestima (mozda je to tad bila moda?)...druga studija ukazuje da su intel. bebe rodjene kljestima, treca da su one rodjene nakon dugih trudova na CR manje int.(to je na samo 30-tak obitelji, iako je fizioloski za ocekivati da je vise afiksija prisutno u dugim trudovima - velika zamjerka - studija iz 50-tih, trebalo bi napraviti uvid u porjeklo obitelji i sl. kulturoloske zanimljivosti).

neobicni podaci - barem ovo o inteligentnijim bebama rodjenim kljestima

----------


## mamma Juanita

ima oko 600tinjak studija, nisu birane samo politički podobne  :Smile: .

----------


## flower

sad ces me definitvno proglasiti ludom (a mozda i neces)   :Laughing:   moje dijete je s 2 god. bilo verbalno doista jako i kako se mi cesto vidjamo ko od majke rodjeni i ona je tad istrazivala moje i svoje i tatino tijelo i zanimljivo je bilo da je ugledavsi ONO rekla - tu ja bila...
i prica je krenula... ona je opisala svoj porod, rekla je da je bilo crno i da je bolilo (ali ne puno), opisala je i tunel, i doktore i svjetlo i moj glas koji je pratila...i pitala sam je kako joj je bilo? i iznenadila me je jer je rekla da je bilo prekrasano jer je ona znala da je ja volim i tata je voli (on je bio na porodu) i rekla je ...ja sam znala da me ti i tata cekate, htjela sam te vidjeti   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma neću mislit da si luda  :Smile: , čini mi se da si već nekad negdje pričala o tome, a čitala sam i slična iskustva drugih.
tko zna, možda djeca imaju bujnu maštu, možda slažu svoju sjećanje od djelića nekih drugih priča, a možda se neki od njih stvarno i svjesno sjećaju, zbog nečeg danas još nedokučivog.
volim biti otvorena uma pa vjerujem da ima i toga    :Smile:   .

----------


## flower

> opiates, barbiturates and nitrous oxide


 da li se nesto od toga i danas koristi?

asfiksija pri porodu mi je skroz jasna i utvrdjena je njena veza s ostec. mozga - ne znam da li je ok vuci paralelu da je sad vise asfiksija nego prije jer vecina asfiksija (jacih) prije nije ni prezivljavala, to bitno mjenja uzorak.

----------


## mamma Juanita

morfij je opijat, ponegdje ga još koriste, nadam se da u HR ne.
pethidin koji se kod nas koristi isto spada u narkotike.
možda bolje pregledavati studije koje su nama relevantnije, uz pomoć ključnih pojmova, http://www.birthworks.org/primalhealth/keywords.html

----------


## flower

jos zadace...  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> prica je krenula... ona je opisala svoj porod, rekla je da je bilo crno i da je bolilo (ali ne puno), opisala je i tunel, i doktore i svjetlo i moj glas koji je pratila...i pitala sam je kako joj je bilo? i iznenadila me je jer je rekla da je bilo prekrasano jer je ona znala da je ja volim i tata je voli (on je bio na porodu) i rekla je ...ja sam znala da me ti i tata cekate, htjela sam te vidjeti


  :Predaja: 
predivno...

----------


## flower

ono sto meni upada u oci je to da s jedne strane imamo grupu djece koja su imala stvarno teske porode (jake droge ili vakum ili duge periode bez kisika i ozivljavanja) a s druge strane - sto? porodi koji nisu tekli na ovaj gore opisani nacin, ali nije navedeno niti da su kod kuce, niti skroz bez medikamenata ili sl.

mozda zakljucak da stvarno los porod (a pod los - medikamenti iznad nekog xy nivoa i to kakvi, veci periodi bez kisika i sl.) ima bitan utjecaj na dijete i njegovu licnost (a to je nesto sto stvarno priznaje sva psih. svijeta), za ovu medjuzonu jos ne znamo? 

postoji npr. knjiga neurodpedijatra M. Pospisa o neuroloskim uzrocima skolskog neuspjeha - govori se i o mini (skoro nemjerljivim) ostecenjima mozga...i iz njegovih mi je predavanja ostalo da svaki porod (ali i trudnoca) dovodi do ostecenja mozga (to ide u prirodan proces).

----------


## mamma Juanita

a čuj, imaš studije koje imaš.
žalosno je da ih nema više, pogotovo ovih u "međuzoni", s više detalja.
 a svakakve se studije rade za dokazivanje sličnih teza.
to Odent zove cirkularnom epidemiologijom.
nasuprot nje je cul-de-sac epidemiologija (u slobodnom prijevodu, epidemiologija "slijepe ulice"), gdje kad se napravi jedno istraživanje koje neke stvari stavi pod upitnik, onda sve stane, tj. ne ponavljaju se.



> In the text, Dr. Michel Odent's observations about research are described. Dr. Odent talks about circular research and cul-de-sac research. The term "circular research" refers to the studies that are repeated and built on beyond the point of reasonable doubt, to test the same question again and again. These are the studies that are often quoted. "Cul-de-sac research" results in a dead end. One study is done and published in an authoritative medical or scientific journal. No one, including the original author, follows up on the research. Cul-de-sac research is rarely quoted after its original publication. At this time, Dr. Odent feels that studies that tie birth interventions to breastfeeding results are cul-de-sac research. In the words of Dr. Odent, "An optimistic analysis would stress that it is possible to break through the dead end of a cul-de-sac and open an avenue."

----------


## flower

ja bih to ovako:



> nisam sklona reći da je razlog nekog poremećaja isključivo vezan uz porod.
> međutim, sve ukazuje da okolnosti u trudnoći, porođaju i ranom djetinjstvu imaju jako veliki utjecaj kakve će temelje to malo biće dobiti za kasniji život.


i dodala...
srecom postoje mnogi zastitni faktori koji i na osnovu losih (losijih) temelja mogu omoguciti rast prekrasnog i savrsenog (u svojoj nesavrsenosti) bica.

svakako - ima dosta posla da porod bude lijep dozivljaj za dijete i majku, dozivljaj koji ce osigurati dobru osnovu za njihovu povezanost

mene najvise u diskusiji smeta potreba za stalno preispitivanje - sto bi bilo kad bi bilo da smo onda kad nismo...

----------


## mamma Juanita

meni ne smeta preispitivanje, ako je konstruktivno, možeš iz njega svašta naučiti.
to ti dođe ko katarza, bez nje nema naprijed  :Saint:

----------


## flower

ma naravno...samo da je konstruktivno  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

Flower,
ja stalno preispitujem svoj prvi porod (prvo jer sam na tom podforumu), a drugo jer jer je išao potpuno u suprotnosti sa mojim htijenjima i onim što sam podsvijesno željela, međutim nisam to dovoljno jasno i nepokolebljivo artikulirala i silno sebe krivim zbog toga.
Prvih godinu dana neuobičajenog ponašanja naše curice smatrali smo da ona samo treba još više strpljenja sa naše strane, bezgranično strpljenja i ljubavi; a nakon što sam počela neke stvari čitati (saznala za ovaj forum), počela sam se pitati ima li tu možda još nečega. Kada smo dobili drugo dijete, definitivno vidimo drastične razlike u ponašanju i shavaćamo kako su to nekad ljudi mogli imati i petero djece a da ne polude, vidimo da reakcije i tempo naše curice nije baš uobičajen, i da ima i drugačije djece, odnosno da je vjerojatno te drugačije više. Ne znam da li sam dobro objasnila.
Dakle, sve više i više me kopka zašto i gdje je to zbog čega je ona drugačija.
Prije smo se samo bavili time da objasnimo da ona nije zločesta, i da je zaštitimo od takvih stajališta prema njoj. 
Mada, što je starija to je sve mane primjetno; pa ovo moje istraživanje gubi smisao. Ali fascinira me još uvijek kako je s bracom sve lako, i kako su rijetki dani odnosno nema ih da padam u očaj jer više ne znam što bih i kako udovoljiti (kada sam ostajala sama s njom npr.). 
A definitivno nakon ovakvih tekstova kao npr. ovaj s linka od Odenta i sličnih, vidim da to nisu samo moje neosnovane pretpostavke, nego da je netko po tome i malo detaljnije počeo istraživati.

Možda malo skrenuh s teme.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Tinna, nemoj se kriviti.
preispitivanje je ok, ali kriviti sebe nema smisla, samo će ti donijeti da se osjećaš loše.
jer većina nas ipak radi ono što mora raditi u tom trenutku, ma koliko to fatalistički zvučalo.
ne možeš gledati na "Tinnu tada" isto kao i na "Tinnu sada".
neke stvari, na žalost ne uvijek ugodne, moramo iskusiti na svojoj koži da bi naučili.
treba misliti pozitivno i uzeti u obzir naučeno za budućnost, ali uporno plakati nad prošlim nema smisla.
ne možeš sve uvijek znati, ne možeš uvijek biti jednako jak i treba znat sebi i priznat i oprostit "greške", osobito ako tada nisi ni znao bolje...

ja vjerujem da ne možeš uprijeti prstom u samo jednu stvar kad su u pitanju neki problemi kao kod tvoje (ili moje) curice.
i drago mi je da se i kod vas situacija s vremenom popravlja.
vjerujem da cijeli niz okolnosti doprinese, ali i genetika i svašta drugog čega je teško biti uvijek svjestan.
neće ti na to nitko nikad dati potpun odgovor.

a opet, guranje pod tepih je po meni još gore.
ok je izbaciti iz sebe frustraciju, osvijestiti je, naučiti da znaš bolje u budućnosti i onda krenuti dalje.

----------


## TinnaZ

> a opet, guranje pod tepih je po meni još gore.
> ok je izbaciti iz sebe frustraciju, osvijestiti je, naučiti da znaš bolje u budućnosti i onda krenuti dalje.


 ovu prvu fazu sam ostavila iza sebe, trajala je 2 godine. Mislim da će i druga trajati vjerojatno toliko, a onda smo na trećoj zar ne.



> ja vjerujem da ne možeš uprijeti prstom u samo jednu stvar kad su u pitanju neki problemi kao kod tvoje (ili moje) curice.


 ma ne mogu, ovo o čemu pišem je stoti dio njezinog karaktera i osobina, a samo mi kao roditelji razmišljamo na način da li ima u tome kakvog uzroka. Za ostale je ona jednostavno takva. Sve ono ostalo ne spominjem ovdje, njezinu dobrodušnost, druželjubivost, otvorenost, sklonost rješavanju matematičkih slagalica, fizičku spretnost, verbalno izražavanje, logiku, sklonost vođenju itd.
Nekako nemam naviku hvaliti, uvijek želimo pomaknuti s mjesta ono drugo, što nam je za rješavanje. I ide nam. Prošli smo fazu "sve će to biti dobro", sad pokušavam razumjeti neke stvari.
A u tom kuženju, vremenom će valjda stvarno sve i doći na svoje mjesto. Već ovu godinu, četvrtu nam je puno, puno lakše. I dok drugi govore mala djeca, mala briga, velika djeca, velika briga - mi kažemo e kod nas je obrnuto, što je veća to nam je svakim danom sve lakše.

Hvala na lijepim riječima   :Smile:

----------


## flower

> a drugo jer jer je išao potpuno u suprotnosti sa mojim htijenjima i onim što sam podsvijesno željela, međutim nisam to dovoljno jasno i nepokolebljivo artikulirala i silno sebe krivim zbog toga.


  :Love:  krivnja je prevelik teret - napravila si ono sto si znala i mogla tada - lako je biti general poslije bitke, bilo pa proslo   :Love:  




> ovo o čemu pišem je stoti dio njezinog karaktera i osobina, a samo mi kao roditelji razmišljamo na način da li ima u tome kakvog uzroka. Za ostale je ona jednostavno takva. Sve ono ostalo ne spominjem ovdje, njezinu dobrodušnost, druželjubivost, otvorenost, sklonost rješavanju matematičkih slagalica, fizičku spretnost, verbalno izražavanje, logiku, sklonost vođenju itd.


 ma ona je jednostavno prekrasna...tesko je odgajati takvo dijete (znam o cemu pricam, vjeruj mi...), mora postojati nesto sto nas takva djeca zele nauciti o nama samima i to je ono sto ja stalno mantram - ona je moja najveca uciteljica. zasto je ona takva - zato sto jednostavno nije mogla biti drugacija, drugacija ne postoji...

a postoji i sindrom drugog djeteta - koji je dokazan - drugorodjeni su obicno laksi za odgajati - jer su se rod. vec navikli na djecu (mozes misliti totalno ludog prirodnog eksp. neukim mamama dati dijete koje se ne ponasa po njihovim ocekivanjima), jer drugi imaju veliku pomoc u prvom koji probija sve barjere i jasno vidi (bez potrebe da sam probava) gdje su granice, drugi koji ima min. 3 osobe od kojih uci i koji ima samo svoju ekskluzivnu stariju sestru da mu pokaze igre i ostalo (djecji svijet) itd... nije ni tu sve u porodu    :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

MM i ja nikako se odlučit za drugo upravo zato jer prvo nas je isto potrefio jedan mali zvrk, ali ne predacujem sebi što je rođen pod dripom (ipak plodova voda je već bila zelena nakon što mi je poslije cijelog dana trudova pukao vodenjak), nego ga prihvaćam takvog kakav je bez puno razmišljanja je li moglo biti drugačije.
Dugo sam mislila da je svim roditeljima ovako teško kao nama jer isto sam prvu godinu često padala u očaj kada sam gotovo cijele dane bila sama s njim, ali kako je vrijeme odmicalo i znalo biti sve gore, tako sam shvaćala da je on jednostavno takav, zahtjevan i navikla se na to. S vremenom je isto sve lakše, je li zato jer je veći, samostalniji (ali i puno više kuži, pa i traži više pažnje), ili zato jer smo se jednostavno navikli da je on, takav, veliki dio našeg života i to jednostavno prihvatili. 
Nije stvar u tome što je brinuti za njega teško, ali brzo mu sve dosadi i stalno ga treba zabavljati nečim novim, a otkad sam počela raditi, osim što ništa ne stignem, padam od umora, to zna biti jako naporno. Isto bih voljela već jednu, samo jednu noć poslije 20 mjeseci i odspavati u komadu jer to mi je tek i najnapornije od svega.

----------


## TinnaZ

ne radi se samo o zahtjevnom djetetu ... npr. ona se nije dala smiriti nikako, čak niti dojenjem (i tada se je bacakala i uvrtala), smirila se tek kada je pala  od umora (a ne možeš 4 puta na dan dijete uspavati tako da ga izmoriš da jednostavno klone otvorenih očiju). Ostatak vremena je uglavnom vrištala ili cendrala, eventualno je bilo bolje kada smo je dizali visoko, a okolina je bila poticajna (vani, među ljudima, kad smo imali goste itd.). Ono što je nas dosta jako mučilo, je da se sve do sada budila noću vrišteći (skoro svaku noć) i nije ju bilo moguće smiriti niti nošenjem, niti pjevanjem, tepanjem, maženjem, paljenjem svjetla, dojenjem, čak smo jednom u očaju pokušavali i čokoladu nuditi. Na pitanja je jako inertno ragirala, hoćeš, nećeš, dođi, uzmi, pogledaj, nemoj, stani ... jednostavno kao da nije čula, ili nije reagirala iz nekog razloga (ili nas je namjerno ignorirala, što sumnjam), ponavaljali smo pitanje ponekad i 5-10 puta. Trči na cestu ... i ne ragira na dozivanje, uvijek smo bili u panici ako je igralište bilo uz cestu. A glupo ti odvesti dijete na igralište i ne dati mu da trči do mile volje. A ne znaš da li ćeš je moći uloviti ako ne stane, a već trči tako da ju je teško i uloviti i pratiti baš u korak. Pokušamo razgovarati, objasniti, samo maše glavom, lupa nogama i govori pusti me. Idemo van, ne da se van, kad se vraćamo kući, ne da se u stan, vrišti. Kada se budila po noći vrištala je i bacakala se kao da se brani od nečega. Do negdje dvije godine, ja nisam smjela nikuda s njom u kolicima sama (niti do obližnjeg dućana), jer je ona nakon 2 min. u kolicima vrištala bez zaustavljanja, smirila bi se kad je dignem, ali onda se bacakala i uvrtala, tako da nisam mogla i kolica gurati. U klokanici nije htjela biti. Jedino smo išli van s tatom, jer kako se ona uvrtala tako ju je on premještao po rukama s jedne na drugu, i u raznih sto drugih položaja, i tako cijelo vrijeme šetnje. Nikada je nismo supjeli premjestiti s mjesta na mjesto ako je spavala a da se ne probudi. Kad je propuzala postala je nešto zadovoljnija. Pokušavala se dizati na nogice s 2,5 mjeseca, ne znam točno s koliko mjeseci mi se je izvukla iz hodalice kroz rupu za nogu (jednu nogu je digla uz glavu, i s glavom i nogom se provukla kroz rupu za noge, i onda je negdje tako zapela).
Tek sada u 4-oj godini sve to velikim dijelom jenjava, sada je npr. uspijemo smiriti maženjem kad se po noći probudi. Sada kad joj racionalno uspijemo objasniti koje će biti posljedice ako ne prestane (raditi nešto neprimjereno ili trčati nekud), možemo s njom na zelenu granu. Ali samo jedna nedosljednost, već je problem drugi puta. I tako, ne mogu se sad više sjetiti, jer je sve manje toga, što više razumijeva lakše je s njom.
Ovo bi sad bilo već za neki drugi topic, pa da ne nastavljam dalje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Tinna, jeste vi ikead razgovarali s nekim dječjim psihologom ili psihijatrom o svemu tome?

----------


## TinnaZ

ne, osim što smo išli ortopedu za ovo podizanje na noge, čovjek je rekao ako ona to može svojim mišićima, vi je ne možete spriječiti.
Za ovo reagiranje nismo niti samo bili sigurni da li ne reagira jer joj tako odgovara (ili je samo neka jaka koncentracija i fikcija na ono što radi, kao npr. kod moga brata, sad studira na PMF, u djetinjstvu je isto bio malo preskoncentriran a i sada ga se nekad mora dozivati par puta kad nešto radi). Druga stvar, nije to bilo u 100% slučajava. I puno puta nam se činilo da ignorira u stvari svjesno. I treće, što je starija, mijenja se u pogledu svega toga.
Za ovo buđenje, MM misli da je tu rješenje ljubav i strpljenje i nježnost, psihijatar u klasničnom smislu kaj može napravit; nas je interesirao uzrok, a za to možda kakva hipnoza, jer ona nikada nije rekla zašto plače.

----------


## sorciere

tinnaz, da li si možda pila prepar u trudnoći?

----------


## TinnaZ

ne

----------


## Eci

> tinnaz, da li si možda pila prepar u trudnoći?


Zašto pitaš za prepar? Ja sam ga pila i dijete je sličnog ponašanja kao i od tinnaz , ali ne baš tako jako izraženo.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tinnaz, da li si možda pila prepar u trudnoći?
> 
> 
> Zašto pitaš za prepar? Ja sam ga pila i dijete je sličnog ponašanja kao i od tinnaz , ali ne baš tako jako izraženo.


zato što mi je prijateljica davnih dana pričala o ponašanju svoje curice, i rekla kako su joj doktori rekli da to može biti od prepara. druga frendica je imala dijete sa sličnim ponašanjem - i isto je bila na preparu. treći slučaj je bila jedna kikičina profesorica... ja slučajno pitala da li je bila na preparu - i žena rekla da je... 

pa mi je to palo na pamet... 

(i ne, nemam nikakvu znanstvenu podlogu ni link o provedenim studijama za to.)

----------


## sirius

TinnaZ jel ti kod sebe imaš možda moje dijete!?
E,da ja sam bila na preparu , na dripu ,skakali su mi na trbuh ,te je dijete nakon poroda bilo odvojeno od mene točno 12 sati(naravno ,bez razloga).

----------


## TinnaZ

Kod nas je trudnoća bila idealna, školska, ona super mirna beba, čak niti na porodiljni nisam išla 40 dana prije, još sam malo radila; uživali u trudnoći i tata i ja, uživali jedno u drugom i u bebi koja dolazi.

inače je ona u aktivnoj komunikaciji super (sa draslima zadivljuje i načinom i logikom razgovora), s djecom je uvijek ona ta koja ima inicijativu, koja pokreće akciju, nikad nije bez ideja što i kako želi raditi; ali kada se pokušaš umiješati i skrenuti taj njen posao sa zacrtanog pravca, jao muke. Ili kad je se pokuša navesti da napravi nešto što nije poteklo od nje. Mora biti jako mudro smišljena taktika, i ako ne upali razlog od prve, skoro da i nema načina da se ona predomisli i da je se nagovori.
Bez obzira da li se radi o boji čarapa, veličini žlice kojom jede, nekoj interesantnoj igri ili odlasku negdje. Sve vuče na to da nas je ignorarala kad joj nije odgovaralao; ali nije za vjerovati da dijete od par mjeseci može ignorirati.
Jednostavno mi se čini da je neka empatija i osjećaj za želje drugih ljudi kod nje jako slabo izražen (nikako skoro).
Smije se dosta, u našoj kući se dosta smije; ali uvijek imam osjećaj da se smije zato što se mi smijemo.

I nešto me kopka da bi endorfin s tim mogao imati veze, ali u biti nemam snage čitati detaljnije o tome.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ako je vjerovati Odentu i istraživanjima na koja se poziva, onda bi prije imalo veze s mehanizmom oksitocina; ima ukratko u onom članku, a na široko u "Ljubav očima znanosti".

----------


## TinnaZ

gdje je taj članak?

A nisu li oksitocin (prirodni) i endorfin povezani?
Ja sam osjetila drastičnu razliku prije i poslije dripa (u svojim osjećajima i mislima) isto kao i razliku između poroda s dripom i bez.
I u prvom i u drugom porodu osjećala sam ushićenje, radost, blaženstvo, sreću što je počelo nešto nakon čega ću vidjeti svoje čedo. S tom razlikom što me je u drugom porodu cijelo vrijeme držao taj osjećaj, a u prvom je netragom nestao odmah nakon što sam dobila drip (i Apaurin), a to je bilo odmah na početku poroda, pukao vodenjak, počeli moji trudovi i odmah drip. Nakon toga me počeo šibati osjećaj boli, očaja, jada, želje za krajem itd.
Ja to tumačim da je moj endorfin nakon dripa prestao iz nekoga razloga djelovati. A možda je to bila i moja psiha ili Apaurin, ne znam ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

link na članak je na prethodnoj stranici: 


> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2000%5C11%5C26%5C25A25.PDF
> 
> 
>  MGrubi, hvala 8) .
> naslov je, naravno, bombastičan, ali preporučam da ga pročitate, tiče se baze podataka sa studijama koje sam ranije linkala.

----------


## mamma Juanita

link na članak s portala o hormonima u porodu:
Dr. Sarah Buckley - Vaši hormoni su vaši pomagači

----------


## TinnaZ

pročitala sam sad i ovaj drugi, ah da sa žaljenjem mogu povući paralelu između navedenog u tekstu i razlike u mojim porodima.
Naročito me ovo osupnulo:



> Vrlo visoka razina beta endorfina može usporiti trudove smanjenjem količine oksitocina što može pomoći usklađivanju intenziteta trudova sa sposobnošću nošenja s njima. Umjerene razine beta endorfina pomažu nam da se nosimo s bolom trudova jednako kao što nas ohrabruju da slušamo vlastite instinkte. Kao dio hormonskog koktela poslije poroda, beta endorfin igra ulogu u povezivanju majke i djeteta koja je također potaknuta endofinima iz procesa rađanja


Moj drugi porod je trajao 24h, 4 puta duže od prvoga. Usudila bih se reći i sa 4 puta manje boli, ona kao da je bila raspoređena točno onako koliko sam mogla i u kojem trentku sam mogla podnijeti.
Ovo sa uspostavljanjem veze sa djetetom, smirenošću, ma sve mogu potvrditi. A u prvom porodu kad je prošlo onih 5 sati i kada sam dobila bebu, kao da nisam znala što bih tada s njom. Davali su joj krišom i flašicu, tako da nije znala primiti bradavicu, a ja sam od silne želje da dojim i njezinog plača za koji nisam pronalazila načina da ga smirim ( te neugode što druge mame i bebe u sobi ne mogu spavati od nas) - osjećala ogromnu frustraciju. Ona se niti kasnije nikada nije uspijevala smiriti na dojci, a niti pjevanjem, nunanjem ... nego eventualno nošenjem  uspravno sa podignutom glavicom (a tako nije mogla zaspati). Iz te prve godine sjećam se uglavnom frustracije.
Nakon drugog poroda najupečatljiviji osjećaji su mi blaženstvo, opuštenost i - miris bebe koji me je totalno opčinjavao.

I sada ... ja jedan dio tadašnjih i sadašnjih naših ponašanja povezujem i sa porodom i hormonima koji jesu ili nisu odradili svoj posao. Imaš pravo i oksitocin i endorfin, ali i ostali hormoni su mogli utjecati.
I smatram da je miješanje u porod ruski rulet, može biti sve super, a možeš se i pitati godinama poslije da li je moglo biti drugačije.

Istina, nisam tada znala, ali neznanje ne opravdava.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

tinnaZ, da te utješim, moj prvi sin je isto bio vrlo uznemiren kao beba, isto duugo nije spavao po noći, budio se vrišteći, sav je dan danas pun strahova, ima poremećaj pažnje, isto se ovako ponašao kao tvoja curica u smislu da mu se ništa nije dalo objasniti i da je tvrdoglavo "furao" po svome, a "jedina" intervencija koju smo mi imali bilo je neprirodno istiskivanje - pod vodstvom babice - u drugom stadiju poroda, dakle vođeno istiskivanje bez nagona za istiskivanjem. mnogi će ovo proglasiti vjerojatno trabunjanjem i nagađanjem, ali ja sam vidjela koliko je to njemu bilo traumatično, po urliku koji je ispustio, po strahu koji mu se ocrtavao na lišcu... jedina razlika, osim što su simptomi nešto blaži, s tvojom curicom koju ja vidim je da je on prepun empatije, srce mu se prelijeva od ljubavi, od kad ga znam grli sve i svakoga, zagrlio bi cijeli svijet da može. nema u sebi ni trunčicu agresivnosti i to mu stvara probleme u životu. nije bio ni sekunde odvojen od mene, dojen od prvog trenutka, rođen doma, bez ikakvih kemija...
ne grizi se! dobila si ju valjda da joj pomogneš i da ju izliječiš svojom ljubavlju! naoružaj se strpljenjem i optimizmom i sve će biti u redu!  :Heart:

----------


## domy

Moji su obojica rođeni na carski pod spinalnom.
Mislim da sam porod ne određuje ponašanje beba nego bebin karakter koji se formira puno prije

----------

